# THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

Seeing as how we are all a big happy family...
I hereby would like to proclaim the first anual 2.0L forum GTG. Events will be held at Dana's house. Food and drink will be on a "BYOB" basis. I'd like to shoot for Mid-june. Dana has no clue about this, but thats okay...he'll see it in the AM and all will be well!


_Modified by Pagano at 10:53 AM 5-19-2005_


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Dude, move it to early august and go somewhere more centalized like Ohio (my brothers apartment in Cinci-Nasty) and I'm seriosuly all over this bitch. I'm going to be working 3 jobs this summer to pay for my vacation in august (baseball trip around the great lakes region) so I couldn't take off any more time.
I know the old yahoo 2.0 mailing list tried to do one of these back in like 99. There was a few people that pulled it off.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (punisher89)*

if someone is willing to host - I'm willing to organize and drive


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_if someone is willing to host - I'm willing to organize and drive

Hello!! READ.

_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_Ohio (my brothers apartment in Cinci-Nasty) 

He doesn't know it yet, but I just volunteered him and his place.


----------



## 2000 2.0 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

in only 18 and i drive an essentialy stock 2.0 but id love to see your guys rides. im down for attending and getting a little inspiration for the future


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (2000 2.0)*

My car ain't s**t to look at. Not to mention if this goes as mentioned above I'll be in my brothers white Ford Escort. I'd love to drive up there but I might not have time.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (punisher89)*

i am down....that is if you guys dont mind a boring 20 yr old to chill with you guyses http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit.....i am also willin to say goodbye to my boss for a day or to.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by toooofastforu at 12:44 AM 5-6-2005_


----------



## 2000 2.0 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

haha well i wanna start modding my jetta and i really look up to you guys i hope you can inspire me


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (2000 2.0)*

where would this take place?


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

let's make a rule... no AEG's and i'm in


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (sicrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sicrado* »_let's make a rule... no AEG's and i'm in


No fair! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Ohio.....ehhhh......if you're gonna drive as far as Ohio, you might as well just come up to CT







.
If we shoot for late August, maybe we can catch some of the UCONN chicks sunbathing at the nearby recreational area.....


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

ding ding ding
SCREW OH....we're goin to CT...


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

CT is where its at! Ill be there showing all you 8v's how the 20v does it


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

We need some hot VW chicks too.....Steve, that's your dept.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

do they have to be VW chicks? You're kinda narrowing it down to like...5


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Ohio.....ehhhh......if you're gonna drive as far as Ohio, you might as well just come up to CT







.
If we shoot for late August, maybe we can catch some of the UCONN chicks sunbathing at the nearby recreational area.....

Well, im already going to Ohio, so that was the point. But I guess if we do this early enough I can make it like a preperation for my other trip.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (punisher89)*

Fellas, I am in!
I am moving to NJ by the end of this month and after that I am open for any GTG's.
Just make sure it does not coinside with Waterfest (july 16, 17) and we are in good shape!
Travelling is fun especially with more VW fellas!


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_We need some hot VW chicks too.....Steve, that's your dept.


I know about 10 strippers. Will they work?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

Strippers are ok too, I guess......


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

I'll have to approve of them...I demand 10 minutes per stripper alone in a room...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

..and a protein shake in between.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

...good thinking...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

I watch your back


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

If strippers are involved I will most definetly make the trip.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (punisher89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_If strippers are involved I will most definetly make the trip.

x2........nothing is better then strippers at a party http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

I'm down for August, I'll be in school then and weekends should be open http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (two point o)*

i am in! when is this being planned for? i might have to show up w. a surprize


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Watching with interest.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (WolfGTI)*

I'm too far away for anything...good luck with the strippers, 
i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif titties.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (reynolds9000)*

Alabama isn't too far.....it's only like a day and a half away.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

See ya'll there! Here's a pic from last year's GTG (I missed it)


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (fast84gti)*









I thought this was the group....


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

BWAAAAAAAAAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH








HUNG DONG.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Since recently being kicked out of "the club" by Pag, am I still allowed to attend? I'll bing brownies.....


----------



## GIBson3 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

I've Shaved My Eyebrows since then








I'm game, CT is only 2-3 hours from here


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Since recently being kicked out of "the club" by Pag, am I still allowed to attend? I'll bing brownies.....

We'll think about it


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

What else can you offer in addition to the brownies?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

:chants:
"BRING THE WIFE..BRING THE WIFE...BRING THE WIFE..."


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

I could use a short runner intake myself.......hint, hint....


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

LONELY DRIFTER ON THE HILLLLLLLLLLLLL 
WHY DO IIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!
Lol...its bad when you wake up and your still drunk HAH!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Whaa?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Alabama isn't too far.....it's only like a day and a half away.

yeah, in the scheme of things, a day and half is nothing...
















LMFAOOOOO..... Beaker..AHAHAHA


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_yeah, in the scheme of things, a day and half is nothing...
















LMFAOOOOO..... Beaker..AHAHAHA

stop makin fun of me........i no make fun of how funny i look.......gosh......btw that beaker kid looks haliruarous
fv\\


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Since recently being kicked out of "the club" by Pag, am I still allowed to attend? I'll bing brownies.....


Wha-wha -_whah?_
Steve, as a fairly even-keeled person, and typically never described as being more than "half a bubble out of plumb", and currently sober, I'd like you to reconsider. He's the only person in the forum cool enough to spell his screen name as "dogg" with two "g"s and get away with it.
Besides, he seems to be the only person willing to bring brownies _and_ his wife.
Lord knows I'd likely leave mine at home where it's safer...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (DonL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonL* »_

Wha-wha -_whah?_
Steve, as a fairly even-keeled person, and typically never described as being more than "half a bubble out of plumb", and currently sober, I'd like you to reconsider. He's the only person in the forum cool enough to spell his screen name as "dogg" with two "g"s and get away with it.
Besides, he seems to be the only person willing to bring brownies _and_ his wife.
Lord knows I'd likely leave mine at home where it's safer...
















Wifes out...I asked her about coming with me to a GTG and told me she had zero interest in hanging around a bunch of car geeks having pissing contestes on how fast their cars are.







Psshh..whatever! I'll still bring the brownies.


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_LONELY DRIFTER ON THE HILLLLLLLLLLLLL 
WHY DO IIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!
Lol...its bad when you wake up and your still drunk HAH!

Did you wake up with that song in your head??


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (punisher89)*

I can see we're going to have to go into some negotiations here......


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (punisher89)*

Neil Young rocks \m/















like I said, we'll have to reconsider Travis' attendance to the gtg...however, he is off the team unless he can prove himself in an allnight drinking event.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Travis....start practicing now....


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

am i allowed to come to the gtg thingier?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

everyone is invited...
...except travis...we still need to work something out


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*

thanks


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

I think Ill have the best "piss" since I believe my car will be the fastest one there. If anyone wants to run, Im down. Im sure Dana's nieghbors will love to hear the open dump as I warm up the slicks


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_I think Ill have the best "piss" since I believe my car will be the fastest one there. If anyone wants to run, Im down. Im sure Dana's nieghbors will love to hear the open dump as I warm up the slicks
















loud exhaust rule
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

I am all over this like a fat chick at the McDonalds dollar menu








I'm gonna probably be rockin the AEG in the '00 jetta cuz I highly doubt that I'm gonna have enough time to find a shell, install a cage, and get like 30 other little things worked out on my "project"








oh and speaking of beer....please none of that cheap water-downd isht


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (GIBson3)*

CT sounds good, but how is that centrally located, seems like its mostly PA and NNJ 
so centrally located would be central NJ, like trenton area


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (JediKGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JediKGB* »_oh and speaking of beer....please none of that cheap water-downd isht

Yep, you're definatly invited.

_Quote »_CT sounds good, but how is that centrally located, seems like its mostly PA and NNJ 
so centrally located would be central NJ, like trenton area

I will not hesitate to put you on the same list as Travis


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_everyone is invited...
...except travis...we still need to work something out

I said I was bringing brownies....WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT?!?!?!?!
.....your club sucks anyways.....


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Brownies...and a case of guinness and your welcome


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_ Im sure Dana's nieghbors will love to hear the open dump as I warm up the slicks









**** those people...they piss me off anyway.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

I'll bring my girlie...










_Modified by Pagano at 6:33 PM 5-9-2005_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Which one


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Which one

Good point, I'll bring a few...none of them know each other...I'll just drop them directions and have them meet me there
...I'm a romantic like that...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I'll bring my girlie...











HEY....WTF.....I found 'er first


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

yeah well...I shottied her...you got sunny leone ...please


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Shotgun anus?


----------



## 8vGumby (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (two point o)*

I'll bring my wife along...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

I'll trade


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

I'll trade 4 of mine AND cash


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

can I bring my girl too? 















naw j/k I'm married.....but she def. won't be comming


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

ew man hands...christ...


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_ew man hands...christ...


like you don't indulge yourself.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (two point o)*

if ig et a definate date i can get my gf to come...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Unfortunately there are no definites in life....well, other than you're gonna croak at the end.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (two point o)*

Bahahahaha, "shotgun anus..." Funny damn movie. "Dude, I'm trippin' balls!" 

_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_
like you don't indulge yourself.
















Maybe he's like me, and sometimes uses his other hand and pretends it's somebody else...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (DonL)*

That's um......a bit more info than we needed, but thanks Don....


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Can I come?
I'm lazy and didn't want to read the thread.
I work at a beer distributer


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (DonL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonL* »_Maybe he's like me, and sometimes uses his other hand and pretends it's somebody else...
















[chapelle show as little jon]have you ever given yourself a stranger?[/chapelle show as little jon]


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_
I work at a beer distributer 

I believe you just may become Steve's new best friend....


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonL* »_Bahahahaha, "shotgun anus..." Funny damn movie. "Dude, I'm trippin' balls!" 
Maybe he's like me, and sometimes uses his other hand and pretends it's somebody else...























NPH wouldn't do that.









_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_That's um......a bit more info than we needed, but thanks Don....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (two point o)*

You put the cam in yet?


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_You put the cam in yet?








No. I need to get my head done first.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_







No. I need to get my head done first.

















Tell her to get on it then


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_Can I come?
I'm lazy and didn't want to read the thread.
I work at a beer distributer 


Yes...yes you can


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

This thread sucks without a definate time or place.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_This thread sucks without a definate time or place.

are there any cheerleaders up there....casue there is a nice place to meet down here i just forget how to get to it......its call show and tell....they have some girlon girl sometimes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

*** girl on girl, I want girl on me!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_This thread sucks without a definate time or place.

I still need to get parts


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Hurry up then, I want to see this happen.


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_Hurry up then, I want to see this happen. 

werd... dont make me beat u!


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_*** girl on girl, I want girl on me!

who doesnt......hows about girls on you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

awesome


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

Girl on girl is fun, particularly when you get to participate














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Girl on girl is fun, particularly when you get to participate














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

specially hot asian girls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

wow gtg at danas dam he never even goes to gtgs now hes gonna host one 
that is what i get for getting away from the 2.0 forums for a bit maybe ill bring the 2.0t


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

so anything new on this? place / time / beer / bourbon / scotch?


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

My wife might not want to go. I'll bring a date anyways...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (JediKGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JediKGB* »_so anything new on this? place / time / beer / bourbon / scotch?























place = Dana
time = all day event
Beer = all is welcome - no cheap **** or "light"
Bourbon = Rock on
Scotch = Rock on


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

TEQUILA!!!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

RUM!!!


----------



## 2pointslolouie (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

so is this for real ?? if so im down, august works best for me. Im a process server so i need like a year in advance to get time off


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_TEQUILA!!!

is this who i think it is? 
you get banned mang?


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_
is this who i think it is? 
you get banned mang? 


More times than you can count on your hands and feet.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_

More times than you can count on your hands and feet.

glad to see that i am not the only one


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

Soooooooo
who's bringing food and BBQs? I may make a tray of baked ziti for yous.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Soooooooo
who's bringing food and BBQs? I may make a tray of baked ziti for 
yous.

ziti? how about burgers baby! I'm a mean cook on the grill...my motto: if you can kill it....I can Grill it! if everybody is down for that, I'll get like 10 or 15lbs of ground chuck or something...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

I like ziti....
....BTW Steve, the place I went to dinner last night in Boston had THE BEST lasagna I've ever had, bar none. I could get a tray of it, but it's like $160. Some seriously good ****, though.
The Blue Man Group is awesome.


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

ill bring beer! what do ppl like?


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Bolshevik_Racing)*

Labatts
Molson Candian (most molsen really)
Heineken
Yuengling
Bass
Saranac Golden Pilsner (well most of their beers, but not the tooty fruity ones)
and other types liek these =D

edit: either way if I come I'm still bringin a case of hops and probably a bottle of knob creek or something along with whatever food...







I get thirsty...










_Modified by JediKGB at 1:47 PM 5-15-2005_


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

Two votes on the Labatt Heineken and Bass....and well...Guinness..


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

i work/ partially own a beer distributor. getting beer isn't a problem. getting time off to go to a gtg is.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Two votes on the Labatt Heineken and Bass....and well...Guinness..









Guinness! 
DOH...knew I was forgetting something!


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

costco next to my work carries Yeingling bottles and Guinness cans


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_I like ziti....
....BTW Steve, the place I went to dinner last night in Boston had THE BEST lasagna I've ever had, bar none. I could get a tray of it, but it's like $160. Some seriously good ****, though.
The Blue Man Group is awesome.

North End??? 
And yes, the blue group owns.
Back OT. I'm not much of a beer drinker, so I'll bring my own southern comfort.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (punisher89)*

I had to stop drinking Soco...too sweet








I'm back on bacardi Gold rum - clean...tried two stores, both were out on black/select










_Modified by Pagano at 8:14 PM 5-15-2005_


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I had to stop drinking Soco...too sweet










Southern Comfort and Root Beer.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (punisher89)*

UGHHHHHHHHHHH
that just sounds nasty...soco straight is too sweet for me!
I used to drink it straight on ice - but it just got too sweet over time...


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*

people seem to like soco and lime.


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_UGHHHHHHHHHHH
that just sounds nasty...soco straight is too sweet for me!


makes my stomach turn just thinking about it!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Bolshevik_Racing)*

never tried it with lime...


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Its awful


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

^^ I'll take his word


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Smart man


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

soco is for women and sissy college boys...
Knob Creek & Ginger Ale or Single Malt Scotch & Water......


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (punisher89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_North End??? 
And yes, the blue group owns.
Back OT. I'm not much of a beer drinker, so I'll bring my own southern comfort.

Right near the theatre district....right next door to Legal Seafood.
I don't like beer either.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_right next door to Legal Seafood.

is it me....or does Legal Seafood sound like the name of a brothel?


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (JediKGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JediKGB* »_
is it me....or does Legal Seafood sound like the name of a brothel?










Umm...wouldn't it be Illegal Seafood then? Talking about brothels, we're gonna get Paggy hammered and bring him to one where only transvestites work at. But shhhh....dont tell him


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Quick note....
Tanqueray & Tonics for me. 
And I make the best pan lasagna on the planet.....bar none.


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Right near the theatre district....right next door to Legal Seafood.


Yeah, the north end has some of the best itallian places in this country. And then there is that canolli place, was it Micheals or something.
And is SoCo really that sissy when you 50/50 with root beer in a 64oz plastic cup?


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (punisher89)*

If you guys want to come to a great BBQ this weekend. Hit up Orchard Beach in the Bronx. We get a great turn out every year. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1958609


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Tanqueray & Tonics for me. 

Let me translate for everyone else who isn't from MA and NH......Travis wants soda with his alcohol.









_Quote »_And I make the best pan lasagna on the planet.....bar none.
 
I'll let ya know....but unless you can pull some amazing sauce recipie out of your ass, I think Maggiano's might take the title. 
Can anyone else cook......**** the hot dogs and burgers, we'll have a cook-off....


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

(02:33:23) Me: "If you give me this loan for 200,000 dollars, I can guarantee your daughter will have a job by the end of this year"
memmmmmories....


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Isnt it your daughter will have a job until i run out of money to pay her?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

inside joke...but thats okay - I made this post


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*

since i don't drink i'll be happy to bartend for you fella's. i just need a ride around the block in every 2.0T there. before i start serving.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_since i don't drink i'll be happy to bartend for you fella's. i just need a ride around the block in every 2.0T there. before i start serving.

















I dont have a 2.0t














will a 1.8t Rabbit do?


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_I dont have a 2.0t














will a 1.8t Rabbit do?










and your drink of choice is?







someone get this man a drink right now.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (two point o)*

i can get us rooms comped at the tropicana in altantic city if we wanna have it there















i am willing to drive the east coast though, AC has some dirty strippers, cheap drinks and gambling, ummm gambling some of the strippers aren't so dirty too


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Let me translate for everyone else who isn't from MA and NH......Travis wants soda with his alcohol.









I'll let ya know....but unless you can pull some amazing sauce recipie out of your ass, I think Maggiano's might take the title. 
Can anyone else cook......**** the hot dogs and burgers, we'll have a cook-off....

Tonic is NOT soda you dunce. Its tonic water.....Tanqueray & Tonic-AKA T'n'T? Yes...no?
And I would be MORE than happy to put my Lasagna up to the Pepsi-challenge. I don't believe I've had one person take a bite out of my lasagna YET and not either moan in peue oral stimulation (those are the broads) or just say "Holy f*ck dude" (those are the guys.) 
*PAGE 5 OWNAGE!!! ..|..







..|..*



_Modified by tdogg74 at 7:44 AM 5-17-2005_


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

know what? I'm going to take a bite, and spit it out onto the pavement and step on it...just out of spite.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

When I grow up I want to be just like Pagano!


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_When I grow up I want to be just like Pagano!

















I've got a surgeon perfect for the job. Let me know.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_

I've got a surgeon perfect for the job. Let me know.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

BTW: Tanqueray & Tonic http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Id rather lick my own rectum


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

not goin to lie - I dig gin & tonic


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

TNT's rule. I am NOT a fan of the alcohol taste by any means....especially gin. But for some reason, gin tonic water, and a slice of lime just does it for me. Perfect Summer drink for me. Also goes well with the cigars I smoke.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

The smell of gin makes me wanna puke.


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

Being that our cars are for the most part made in Mexico, shouldn't someone bring some Tequilla???


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_The smell of tequila makes me wanna puke.


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Yeah, and...







with all the alcohol that will be flowing around this place SOMEBODY is going to puke.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (punisher89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_Being that our cars are for the most part made in Mexico, shouldn't someone bring some Tequilla??? 


Talk for your own car. Mine was made in PA, Ill bring some of the family moonshine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

I got one made in mex....and a 1.8 made in PA.....
Im bringing whiskey!









multiple types...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Tonic is NOT soda you dunce. 

Hahahahahahah......I can guarantee that if I go to a restaurant in MA and ask for a tonic, they'll ask what kinda soda I want







. You do that in like any other state, they'll look at you like








Bring on the lasagna. Steve has decided to enter in his secret family recipe to put up against yours; although I'm sure yours won't include alcohol in it.


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_

Talk for your own car. Mine was made in PA, Ill bring some of the family moonshine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know your rabbit was made in PA. But it doesn't have a 2.0 in it. So it wouldn't exactly fall into my generalization no would it?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

This might be a....late....question, but...
When is this shindig taking place???


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_This might be a....late....question, but...
When is this shindig taking place???

Right dead smack around Dana's engine rebuild...so we're all banged up building an engine...this should be fun
STEAKS!!! someone has to bring steaks...and a grill...


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

oooofffaa....
Steaks and Lasagna......
I think we need a more definate number before we start talking about one person brining steaks....
I can probably find a small grill to bring....but why not just build a small camp fire in dana's backyard...I'm a mean campfire cook for red meat







(never seen dana's place so i dunno if he even has a yard







)


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

werd... lets get the date down...


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bolshevik_Racing)*

Ok, list of things to bring
Video camera to tape the carnage
Half of a cow
A liquor store
an EMT

anything missing guys?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

strippers


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Sh*t!!! How could I forget them


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_Sh*t!!! How could I forget them









you feeling ok. And make sure they are the whorish kind. Non of that half nudity, no touching crap.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Having been to Dana's before, I am still stumped as to:
A) where he is going to put all these cars
and
B) how many will bottom out/get stuck getting over the entrance of his driveway.


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Having been to Dana's before, I am still stumped as to:
A) where he is going to put all these cars
and
B) how many will bottom out/get stuck getting over the entrance of his driveway.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_
you feeling ok. And make sure they are the whorish kind. Non of that half nudity, no touching crap. 


Believe me they're going to be whorre's (they edit that word







) just posing as strippers.


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yukon Jack* »_Believe me they're going to be whorre's (they edit that word







) just posing as strippers. 


EVEN BETTER!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im officially hijacking this thread...

Seeing how everyone here is local, who is competent enough and willing to help me put in a new flywheel and clutch into my GOolf? I'll supply the beer and band-aids.
Ive had an ECSTuning Stage 1 kit in my basement since last November and never have the spare $300 around to pay to have it installed. 
Anyone ever do clutches before and want to help?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Anyone ever do clutches before and want to help?


I recently did a clutch on my 93... and I've got a new clutch for my 01 that I've been too lazy to put on. We should do the GTG, and make a mech day out of it... bring your parts/tools... should be more than enough spare hands.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont have the necessary tools to do it....thats why I need some help.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Jack, sockets, couple wrenches, and the clutch alignment tool (which I have two of actually)...... what else do you need? Plus, if a couple ppl brought tools... you'd be set.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Im officially hijacking this thread...

Seeing how everyone here is local, who is competent enough and willing to help me put in a new flywheel and clutch into my GOolf? I'll supply the beer and band-aids.
Ive had an ECSTuning Stage 1 kit in my basement since last November and never have the spare $300 around to pay to have it installed. 
Anyone ever do clutches before and want to help?

If you're coming to Dana's Ill throw it in for $200


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Wish I had the 2 hunch to pay ya. Thanks for offering anyways...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Fellas,
would you be so kind to welcome another dubber and a 2.0 owner to the 2.0 GTG?
I am moving to NJ by the end of the month as I am starting a new job in Morris Plains.
Pagano is already helping but more friends is better...

BTW, I am a big tequila fan. Margaritas will be on me!


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
BTW, I am a big tequila fan. Margaritas will be on me!

















If you dont come, Ill be forced to go to NJ and kick your ass.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

/\
hey if he drives dana down the gtg could be at your place then








hmm or 2 gtgs....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

Bring your STi....screw the VW


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Bring your STi....screw the VW










I second that, atleast someone should have a stock car thats fast.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

I'll bring my Audi


----------



## Yukon Jack (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I'll bring my Audi










Bring it b*tch!


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Yukon Jack)*

Pag must be busy, he hasnt posted on this for a few hours.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

He was busy IM'ing my girlfriend to find out when the GTG is


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

That's because you have sand in your ******


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_That's because you have sand in your ******

ok cartman


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

(20:26:31) Me: Dana has sand in his vagina and is afraid to tell you something...
(20:27:05) Me: ...Dana, and myself made a GTG...well...more of my fault I suppose...anywho, its supposed to be at your house, and there will be a crap load of people coming...
(20:27:21) Me: cheers
(09:35:31) Dana's Wife: ahhh,... and when is this...
(09:35:40) Dana's Wife: good thing the lawn looks good
(11:03:58) Me: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1975791
(11:04:00) Me: check with Dana
(11:04:09) Me: he can give you a date and time, and when he does, give it to the rest of us
(11:06:36) Dana's Wife: LMAO

Ignore time stamps as I'm on AOL at random to reply to things...


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*
























YES!!!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (two point o)*

i'll rock the STi i don't trust the jetta to make it that far















if only that statement weren't true...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

**** the STI, bring the elise AND shifter kart!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Just for Travis:








Canada Dry Collins was used instead of tonic water for a bit of taste - cause I have no limes


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

That reminds me.....I'm out of Tanqueray.
Thanks!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Pagano)*

on my 3rd feeling allllllll right.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Pagano)*

the elise can't tow the shifter kart








i could bring the company car, although of the 05's with 300hp i prefer the sti to the gt
anyways we could have it down here in md and everyone could take'em for a spin before the drinks start flowing


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

dude, drive the shifter kart up...haha!
I think we need to have a GTG every year in a different state...we'll just rotate hosts


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Pagano)*

haha the tailgaters on the turnpike would kill me, there's more then enough room down here for everyone, 5200sq ft is too much for one person


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_haha the tailgaters on the turnpike would kill me, there's more then enough room down here for everyone, 5200sq ft is too much for one person

















Sounds like an invitation to me. Everyone throw the kegs in the back, Steve I'm following you.









( I have a tendency to get lost)


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_Sounds like an invitation to me. Everyone throw the kegs in the back, Steve I'm following you.









( I have a tendency to get lost) 

its ok.....everybody gets lost.....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

You have a Lotus Elise? I must've missed that the first time around.....bring that too. I like those....

_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_










It looks like Alka Seltzer....


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

drop an oxyconten in and you have a rush limbaugh


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_You have a Lotus Elise? I must've missed that the first time around.....bring that too. I like those....
It looks like Alka Seltzer....


It looks like Steve was watching a porn and that was the closest glass to him.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

one-man bukkake...I am king
RUCKIN A!


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_You have a Lotus Elise? I must've missed that the first time around.....bring that too. I like those....
It looks like Alka Seltzer....

na homies i havs me a ltous xprit.....its goe svoooooom


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

hehehehe
some chicks BF just threatened me over the phone....this could prove fun...so what if I stared down her shirt...dress like a hoe, you get treated like one.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*

i lik e oboies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_hehehehe
some chicks BF just threatened me over the phone....this could prove fun...so what if I stared down her shirt...dress like a hoe, you get treated like one.


Am I the only one that gets kinda proud when they catch somebody looking at their girl. If somebody didn't do that I'd think something was wrong with me.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (punisher89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_Am I the only one that gets kinda proud when they catch somebody looking at their girl. If somebody didn't do that I'd think something was wrong with me.










depends on my mood....and how the guy is....but if its a guy who like walks in and **** i cna get kinda nasty...fr v hvrg4 bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbqanaqqqqqah sorry i kinda fell onto my keyboard

just so everybody is aware.....i like boobies alot espically 34D's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

yup a non federalized one too


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_so what if I stared down her shirt...dress like a hoe, you get treated like one.

CLASSIC!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toooofastforu* »_na homies i havs me a ltous xprit.....its goe svoooooom

A buddy of mine has an older one.....just picked up a Ferarri F360 Spyder as well. Traded in the 930 RUF Turbo for the Ferarri though







.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_A buddy of mine has an older one.....just picked up a Ferarri F360 Spyder as well. Traded in the 930 RUF Turbo for the Ferarri though







. 

i so wish i had one if i did i prolly would be in jail....but they are sweet....ferrari's own IMO


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

back on topic here....

have we figured out a date yeT?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

...with an attitude like that...


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Pagano)*

i'm gonna be bringin actone to drink, it improves my mileage
we can have an injector cleaning party too, time to load up the dishwasher rack!!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_i'm gonna be bringin actone to drink, it improves my mileage
we can have an injector cleaning party too, time to load up the dishwasher rack!!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toooofastforu* »_i so wish i had one if i did i prolly would be in jail....but they are sweet....ferrari's own IMO

Yeah, especially that one....
As far as a date.....we're working on it. Paggy and I are gonna be doing some pre-pre planning, and then after that we can get to the initial pre-planning. Then from there we should have a good idea of when it could take place, and then maybe we'll have an idea of a date. It's all very technical.


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Keep in mind AUGUST!!!!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_As far as a date.....we're working on it. Paggy and I are gonna be doing some pre-pre planning, and then after that we can get to the initial pre-planning. Then from there we should have a good idea of when it could take place, and then maybe we'll have an idea of a date. It's all very technical.

pre-pre this weekend?


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

When is the pre planning happening? End of July?


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

one fish 2 fish red fish blue fish......how is every body doin this lovely evening http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

i'm doing well, i'm searching for a 323 gtx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








actually have leads on 6 of them at this point


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

Ummm....July, August....December.....one of those months.....
The 2.0L Forum will pioneer the "Extreme GTG".


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Ummm....July, August....December.....one of those months.....
The 2.0L Forum will pioneer the "Extreme GTG".


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toooofastforu* »_one fish 2 fish red fish blue fish......how is every body doin this lovely evening http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When a fox is in the bottle where the tweetle beetles battle with their paddles in a puddle on a noodle-eating poodle, THIS is what they call...a tweetle beetle noodle poodle bottled paddled muddled duddled fuddled wuddled fox in socks, sir! 

I was muddling my way through a six of Oberon's finest yesterday and was struck to reminiscing by talking to my nephew about his prom. I finally admitted to him that about the only thing more embarrassing than prematurely ejaculating on my date's prom dress... was trying to explain why I was in her closet to start with.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (DonL)*

Don...you are coming to this gtg. <-- notice lack of question mark...


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Don...you are coming to this gtg. <-- notice lack of question mark...


So authoritative! No wonder all the girls are scared of you.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (DonL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonL* »_When a fox is in the bottle where the tweetle beetles battle with their paddles in a puddle on a noodle-eating poodle, THIS is what they call...a tweetle beetle noodle poodle bottled paddled muddled duddled fuddled wuddled fox in socks, sir! 

I was muddling my way through a six of Oberon's finest yesterday and was struck to reminiscing by talking to my nephew about his prom. I finally admitted to him that about the only thing more embarrassing than prematurely ejaculating on my date's prom dress... was trying to explain why I was in her closet to start with.

that has to be the funniest ******* i have ever heard in my intire life.....just tell him that you where thrown in the closet casue you and her where doin some "dirty" dancing and her parents came up and you had to hide http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Don...you are coming to this gtg. <-- notice lack of question mark...


After over six pages of alcohol-induced mental meandering, I still can't figure out specifically when and where.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (DonL)*

I believe it's at my house, but we're still working out the details of a definitive date. It's like, complicated....and stuff.


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

FLIPIN IDIOTS! cant even get their date set! GOSH!


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_I believe it's at my house, but we're still working out the details of a definitive date. It's like, complicated....and stuff.

are there goin to be women......of the stripper type there??


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toooofastforu* »_are there goin to be women......of the stripper type there??

I can try....but I have a feeling that'll go over about as well as 6 cops at a Rodney King reunion as far as my girlfriend is concerned.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

I may have to meander up for the pre-pre-pre-meeting-to-discuss-the-meeting-for-the-gtg-planning-meeting-of-the-gtg...this sunday


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I may have to meander up for the pre-pre-pre-meeting-to-discuss-the-meeting-for-the-gtg-planning-meeting-of-the-gtg...this sunday

thats alot of pre-pre-gtg-pre-mettings

_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_I can try....but I have a feeling that'll go over about as well as 6 cops at a Rodney King reunion as far as my girlfriend is concerned.

hahahaha...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
guess i might have to bring my ex if we want strippers


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

well...this is the meeting to determine how many pre-meetings we need


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*

baomo would drive up if he was on the right coast.


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_well...this is the meeting to determine how many pre-meetings we need 

Should I attend as the pre meeting to pre determine how many pre meetings are needed to see when the gtg is as a pre meeting medator?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

The longer this thread continues as it does the more my interest wanes.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_The longer this thread continues as it does the more my interest wanes.

well its probably going to continue until the GTG happens...which is looking like july or august.... so next time to not offend your tender sensibilities we'll try to create the thread closer to the time of the actual GTG....


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (JediKGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JediKGB* »_well its probably going to continue until the GTG happens...which is looking like july or august.... so next time to not offend your tender sensibilities we'll try to create the thread closer to the time of the actual GTG....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (toooofastforu)*

Ok....good news. I saved a bunch of money by swtiching to Geico....
Nah, not really, but good news nonetheless....should be refinancing the 'ol house and wiping out all credit card debt. So, the GTG may happen a bit sooner


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

What are you saying, you'll be spending the money you saved on hookers and booze for the GTG?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (DonL)*

sounds like a plan to me


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_sounds like a plan to me

+1


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (JediKGB)*

Nah, more like being able to afford to finish getting the parts for my car


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

Your wife just called and told me to tell you to get off the computer...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

She's not my wife, dammit


----------



## theprimalsoup (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

Im just helping her conceive dude.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_She's not my wife, dammit

that's not what my AIM Alias says...


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_that's not what my AIM Alias says...









tht st is sriagh t up fonnt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (toooofastforu)*

Lets play a game, it's called, "NAME THE WIDGET!"
First person to figure out which widget came from which beer gets...uhm...a thumbs up or something stupid like that...yeah GO!


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Guiness
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widget









BEER ME!










_Modified by JediKGB at 12:44 PM 5-29-2005_


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (JediKGB)*

that's one of them....


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

I believe that the one on the right....is Beamish...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (JediKGB)*

...negative...


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

how you play this game???


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (toooofastforu)*

Murphy's?
I dont drink the other ones that have the widget a lot so I can't remember what they all look like....


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (toooofastforu)*

tetley's or boddingtons, i think that's a boddingtons widget though


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (purplejettahondaeater)*

Dave wins... 
A 4-pack of Boddington for you!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

i know my widget beers, i named my dog tetley


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (purplejettahondaeater)*

hahaha nice...
...I think I'm getting a pet fish in a few days...I need a good beer/liquor name to call it.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Just call 'em "fishy".


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

hello to you all from Dominican Republic! i still cant belive that you havent figured the approx. MONTH yet! get on it already... as soon as i come back from my Vacation i will have to jump on my project (2.0T







) and then get it running and such by the time of the gtg... 
so with that said.. i got to go get another Presedente and some RUM, and enjoy the Caribbean weather. PEACE!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Bolshevik_Racing)*

rossi


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (purplejettahondaeater)*

Just had the patio poured the other day....


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

i sold my 2.0 the other day








i'm still crashing the party though


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (JediKGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JediKGB* »_well its probably going to continue until the GTG happens...which is looking like july or august.... so next time to not offend your tender sensibilities we'll try to create the thread closer to the time of the actual GTG.... 

Not offended, just speaking my mind - instead about being for the cars its turning into the typical alcohol focused crap that ruins car get togethers. So think before you judge next time.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Not offended, just speaking my mind - instead about being for the cars its turning into the typical alcohol focused crap that ruins car get togethers. So think before you judge next time.

...it ....never was for the cars...it's kinda been an alcohol event from day one...


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
...it ....never was for the cars...it's kinda been an alcohol event from day one...

Exactly!


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
...it ....never was for the cars...it's kinda been an alcohol event from day one...

+0.2% BAC !


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_...it ....never was for the cars...it's kinda been an alcohol event from day one...

Welllllllllll.........the side focus was sorta about ONE car in particular....
Steve, when you coming up to help with the outdoor kitchen/bar?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Welllllllllll.........the side focus was sorta about ONE car in particular....

shhhhhhhhhh keep that on the DL...or no one will show up!

_Quote »_Steve, when you coming up to help with the outdoor kitchen/bar?









....:shrugs: you tell me


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Steve, when you coming up to help with the outdoor kitchen/bar?










I'll ride the bike up to watch Steve stumble around


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Gtibunny20v)*

wait we're swapping a manual into an auto?








btw job promotion today, i'm a big wig now







scary maybe i shouldn't be on message boards while the part crumbles around me anymore


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_wait we're swapping a manual into an auto?










Ehhhhhh.....something sorta like that.......plus a few other small things. 

_Quote »_btw job promotion today, i'm a big wig now







scary maybe i shouldn't be on message boards while the part crumbles around me anymore









What do you do?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_...it ....never was for the cars...it's kinda been an alcohol event from day one...

O - thanks for the clarification on that, my mistake.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
What do you do?

i think steve knows...








i'll just say i work in the automotive industry


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (purplejettahondaeater)*

Alright, I'll play the game....Steve, what does he do?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

he has the best job ...minus possibly a porn star...that I can think of.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

haha i'm trying to think which would be more stressful, being a porn star or driving
one you're constantly stuffing it in the rubber, and the other you're trying to keep it out of the rubber haha and trying to keep rubber side down
i'm actually getting a change to even work with design teams now too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that's what most of the promotion is about actually, but i still get to keep on doing what i've been doing too


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (purplejettahondaeater)*

****UPDATE****
Good news. The pre pre-GTG planning, drinking & landscaping committee is getting together next weekend; working on design and construction of the outdoor bar/grill area, as well as finishing up the tear-down on the engine block. You may ask how the tearing down of an engine block has relevance to a GTG, but trust me.....it does. 
And on a sad note, Steve sold the Golf and is buying a Chevette for his new turbo project.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
And on a sad note, Steve sold the Golf and is buying a Chevette for his new turbo project.



Atleast he can tell the girls he owns a "vette"


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Gtibunny20v)*

hehehe...dunno about this selling of the MK3 business/vette...
...but I do have a Scirocco sitting in my driveway right now


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_hehehe...dunno about this selling of the MK3 business/vette...


I had it repo'ed and sold it so I could pay to finish my car. The Chevette was all I could afford to replace it with after paying for all the parts.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
I had it repo'ed and sold it so I could pay to finish my car. The Chevette was all I could afford to replace it with after paying for all the parts.

...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Yeah, I know....


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

repo'ed...
Unlike your mess of hoopties, all my cars are fully paid for....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Actually, I just paid the truck off a few days ago....so the Jetta and truck are fully mine








Bike on the other hand.....I could get that paid off by Sept. if I want, but I need to finish buying **** for my car.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

I've never been so drunk before 9PM...and yet I feel fine now....god I hope I didnt make an ass of myself infront of the entire family
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

How's Deborah?


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

wow for once he's serious and not asking as in "is she still sore from me"

how is she doing? :insert tasteless comment about the truck being newly paid off here: ducks


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (purplejettahondaeater)*

Well....
Doesn't remember a thing; guess she banged her head pretty good. She finally got ahold of the officer who was on the scene; turns out she pulled out in front of another cop and they hit each other head on at a slight angle (drivers front wheel on the Escape was buckled under and the front end all smashed in), and then they spun around and she and the cop hit two cars parked on the side of the road.
I can see my ****in' insurance is gonna go way up now. BTW, the title came in the mail today for the Escape.
Looking at a new Nissan Xterra....she doesn't want a car.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

women + suv = oil + water
furthermore, tell her there's better ways to pass out and not remember things then getting into an accident...sheesh..


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Hoooooly ****...that's all I can say...
11AM - Leave my house for Danas
12PM - Scirocco breaks a clutch cable on the cross bronx
12:30PM - GET THIS...a guy driving a Scirocco, PULLS OVER, and says he has a clutch cable at home and he'll go get it for me
1:30PM - Back on the road!
1:45PM - Car overheats - threads on expansion tank cap are stripped - super
2:15 - BACK on the road (still in the bronx)
2:30 - NEW CLUTCH CABLE BREAKS!
2:45 - Call to AAA begins
5:20 - I tare a new ******* into the clownshoe at AAA cause its taking entirely too long, and I'm entirely too hot, and growing delerious...
5:45 - Tow truck arrives
6:00 - Dropped off at a "AAA Station" - AKA Exxon in the Ghetto
6:05 - I open my first beer (yes...the exxon station has beer...thank god)
7:20 - 4 beers later, the flatbed arrives
9:00 - The flat-bed breaks down about 7 miles from home
11:00 - I'm home.


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*



















































Sorry.


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (two point o)*

Sounds like 1 hell of a day


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Man, you said it had a bar in the gas station. Of course they sell beer in a gas station. Im glad to see you got home. Just thank god its a rocco and not a rado. The rado would have probably caught fire.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Gtibunny20v)*

I think the flatbed arrived after 7:20 p.m., because I was still talking to you at 7:45 and there was no sign of said flatbed.....
Any hot chicks stop and ask you if you needed help?


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
1:45PM - Car overheats - threads on expansion tank cap are stripped - super

you should've called me back, I have a spare one of those caps too someplace. why would that cap being stripped have anything to do w/the car overheating though? thanks for the prompt paypal btw.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Giovanni)*

the tank is stripped, not the cap, so when you go to put the cap on it doesn't seat too nicely, and being stuck in traffic on the cross bronx does NOT help the situation...I'm went ahead and chaulked yesterday up as a REAAAAAAAAAALLY ****ty day


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Giovanni)*

dam you guys were around, dana i would have come by with the 2.0t for ya LOL
sorry to hear about the escape
i gotta watch this dam forum


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (quickhuh)*

Oh wow....when you said some dude in a Scirocco stopped to help, you didn't say he was a fellow Vortexer....
....and remember, it could've been worse. You could've been stranded overnight at that gas station in the Bronx. Now THAT would've really sucked. Although, to survive that night, you could've just smeared engine grease all over your face and clothes and got really good and drunk, and walk around all night talking to yourself in a drunken stupor. That would've been a story to tell your grandchildren about someday.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

and you're missing quite the tear down down here too...


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (purplejettahondaeater)*

if you got into real dire straights like being stranded up there, I hope that you would've called me back. 
don't 16Vs use a self adjusting clutch cable? did you figure it out yet? 
btw that wasn't the cross bronx where you were stuck, it was the ramp from the cbx merging w/the bruckner at the whitestone bridge. a much better spot to krap out than on the cross bx where there is no shoulder. 
thats a nice blk rocco, don't forget to check the timing belt.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Giovanni)*

...heh, thanks for all the help dude, seriously. Need more people around like yourself who are always willing to lend a hand.
Yes, it uses a self-adjusting cable, which I just installed tonight and it works beautifully...except the the fact THAT NOW MY ****ING POS WONT ENGAGE GEARS I CAN SHIFT THE ENTIRE GEARBOX WITHOUT USING THE CLUTCH WITH THE ENGINE RUNNING AND NOTHING HAPPENS I HEAR THE BLOODY GEARS MOVING


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Miss the Audi yet?


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

Pag,
check the shifter adjustment....I think it uses the same as on the mk2's and if somehow the nut at the end of the bar got loose it'd totally throw off your shifting....and if you've already checked this then I think its time to look at your flywheel / pressure plate / TO bearing cuz something is def. not right....








for GL
edit: if its still acting stupid by like sat. I got some free time I could swing down there and give you a hand if u need it...


_Modified by JediKGB at 6:44 PM 6-28-2005_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (JediKGB)*

Ut oh......your away message indicates that you may be yanking yer tranny.....


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

mine's in pieces right now







the main and rod bearing are done though..., tranny goes back together and in tomorrow night


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

WELP!
The old clutch disc took a ****...I pulled it out tonight, and you could literally bend it.
popped in new disc, and a PP with like 3000 miles on it (still had factory score marks).
I also machined the flywheel down to 6.5lbs...WOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

i'm pulling my flywheel tonight, i think i blew at least 1 tooth on it


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (purplejettahondaeater)*

hey Pag any luck on gettin the beast running?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (JediKGB)*

This post is too funny for me NOT to share with you guys..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2069754
Nah, I think I'm going to part out my Golf, I'm really ****ing lazy


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

...we need to have a discussion as to WHY this post isn't on the first page...
...you guys are all fired..


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

sorry. 
I say first order. Date should be in August.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_sorry. 
I say first order. Date should be in August. 

and that we have some boobies there


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (toooofastforu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toooofastforu* »_and that we have *lots of* boobies there









fixed!


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_fixed! 

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i really like boobies










_Modified by toooofastforu at 1:37 AM 7-7-2005_


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (toooofastforu)*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBies


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (toooofastforu)*

so we figured out a month of august......im guessing towards the end of the month?


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (JediKGB)*

hey stttttteve it's done...and i've got numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_hey stttttteve it's done...and i've got numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

...
a phone call may be in order
I have no problem admitting I <3 boobies - TTT!


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_...

I have no problem admitting I <3 boobies - TTT!










whats your favorite size steve


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

What the h3ll is up with this post? Why is it still open after 10 pages? 
Steve/Dana: get your asses in gear and get this planned already. You two = the suck at planning.
I have spoken.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Steve/Dana: get your asses in gear and get this planned already. You two = the suck at planning.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_What the h3ll is up with this post? Why is it still open after 10 pages? 
Steve/Dana: get your asses in gear and get this planned already. You two = the suck at planning.
I have spoken.

I'm not sure if the engine will be done by then.....hell, it hasn't even made it to the machine shop yet....
I want another motorcycle now


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
I'm not sure if the engine will be done by then.....hell, it hasn't even made it to the machine shop yet....


slacker.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

i'll be try what tricks i have left to try for 300whp by the end of august http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone wanna go in on a chip burner with me?


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_
anyone wanna go in on a chip burner with me?

when and how much


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_What the h3ll is up with this post? Why is it still open after 10 pages? 
Steve/Dana: get your asses in gear and get this planned already. You two = the suck at planning.
I have spoken.

You're fired


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
You're fired

Um....didn't you already fire me back on page 3?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_slacker.
















I flew past a Cingular SUV on 495 on my way home from Maine this morning....I figured it was you, but it was some dude with a shaved head


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Dana, its calling you!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Um....didn't you already fire me back on page 3?









yeah, but you dont leave...we stopped paying you, we moved you into the basement, and we took your red stapler...how many friggen clues do you need!?


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_yeah, but you dont leave...we stopped paying you, we moved you into the basement, and we took your red stapler...how many friggen clues do you need!?

HAHAHAHA


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_Dana, its calling you!










A GSX-R750 will be my next bike......that or a Ninja ZX-6R. Most likely the 750 though. 
Gotta see how fast I get this one paid off first


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_A GSX-R750 will be my next bike......that or a Ninja ZX-6R. Most likely the 750 though. 
Gotta see how fast I get this one paid off first









i personally perfer aprilla.....to make uki's in my neighbor hood....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

The price/performance factor of the GSX-R750 is pretty tough to beat, though......


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Get the GSXR, I hate Kawi's.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

soooooooooooooo how was everyones (except travis) weekend


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_soooooooooooooo how was everyones (except travis) weekend









You better plan on coming back to the Holiday Inn Somerset this Saturday night because YOU'RE buying the beer b!tch!!


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_soooooooooooooo how was everyones (except travis) weekend









my weekend was alright...was about to kick somebody.....thanks for asking.....
for the money the gsxr-750 is the best bike for the buck....but its just way to popular anymore


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_You better plan on coming back to the Holiday Inn Somerset this Saturday night because YOU'RE buying the beer b!tch!!
















Oh yeah....when the hell is Waterfest.....guess we'll have to put off the pre-planning event for yet another weekend....


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

who's going to waterfest? steve? dana? i'm debating rolling up but only if some old heads will be in attendence


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

i be there


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

I think I'm rooming with travis? huh? am I? I dunno...wtf...Dana?
Hello?
So yeah, last night?
I made a WICKED Tomato sauce, sauteed some garlic and onions in olive oil, added some redpack tomato sauce, added black pepper, crushed red pepper, some salt, a PINCH of sugar, and a touch of merlot...threw that over cavatelli...omg
tonight? Perogi (sp) in a butter/wine sauce...hooooo I'm on a roll


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*

steve that sounds really good *rubs belly







*


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I think I'm rooming with travis? huh? am I? I dunno...wtf...Dana?
Hello?
So yeah, last night?
I made a WICKED Tomato sauce, sauteed some garlic and onions in olive oil, added some redpack tomato sauce, added black pepper, crushed red pepper, some salt, a PINCH of sugar, and a touch of merlot...threw that over cavatelli...omg
tonight? Perogi (sp) in a butter/wine sauce...hooooo I'm on a roll

If you need to pass out man, bring a pillow. Its just me and my buddy.....plenty of floor space. Unless you come down to the Holiday Inn Somerset Friday night, I'll hook up with you sometime on Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

does your "buddy" have a vagina? If not then its really not overly appealing.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_does your "buddy" have a vagina? If not then its really not overly appealing.








my "buddy" does
i call her my instant friend....just add air


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

alright... got my car back from the body shop... its half assed but it will all get fixed next week... so that = to ...not taking it to waterfest







.... but what can i do!?!?!..... atleast i have a full euro front end now, rad support and all







! 
leaving for waterfest tomorow morning w. kreuzerfest... see you all there! still debating about turboing it... everything is laying in my room... just got to do it... btw dont know if i will..
sorry for ranting... just alittle ticked off!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Bolshevik_Racing)*

Waterfest ain't happening....


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

yeah i'm not gonna be able to get up there either, i suggest everyone comes up to the glen anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

It's not really a matter of not being able to make it there....I just have no interest in it. If you've seen 10 to 20 modded VW's, you've seen 'em all.....


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Waterfest ain't happening....

nope its not


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_It's not really a matter of not being able to make it there....I just have no interest in it. If you've seen 10 to 20 modded VW's, you've seen 'em all.....

...valid...
Bring down soul-man for the weekend anyway...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

I'm going to Maine again this weekend....


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

post waterfest bump... hope whoever went didnt hydrolock the engines!


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Bolshevik_Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bolshevik_Racing* »_post waterfest bump... hope whoever went didnt hydrolock the engines!

i was almost there and my stupid car was gettin wet.....was sputtering....threw a cel.....then i turned around aobut 20 minutes from home it went off and stop shakin


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

i decided tonight at work i'm the most effiecent person in the world, ya see in the bathroon we have these sinks that sense your hand under them and the water turns on, so i just pee in the sink and then run my hand under the faucet and when the water turns on i'm washing my hands and flushing all at the same time
it saves time, water and no more walking all the way to the urinal


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

heh...shame you have to use your hands...


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*

haha.....thats funny.....i work in a detail shop so i just go in the drain


----------



## ddogg74 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

when is dis shiz yo....i bring 30 or so of my closest gangstas 'n **** yo da **** will be sick. you crackas like hardcore rap?


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (ddogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ddogg74* »_when is dis shiz yo....i bring 30 or so of my closest gangstas 'n **** yo da **** will be sick. you crackas like hardcore rap?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/


----------



## ddogg74 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

hi


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (ddogg74)*

ROFL!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Page 5...PAGE 5?! How the hell did this slip to Page 5...
I'm blaming it on Travis...effin slacker


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

...speaking of which...where the hell is T-unit these days?


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

i love scotch


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (toooofastforu)*

I'm on a gin/tonic kick right now...
don't mind telling everyone...I have a "few" in me..and by few...I mean like..eh..5


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I'm on a gin/tonic kick right now...
don't mind telling everyone...I have a "few" in me..and by few...I mean like..eh..5

awsome....i myself perfer some nice jack daniels....or some southern comfort....stright no mixes or crap


----------



## ddogg74 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_...speaking of which...where the hell is T-unit these days?

t-hizzy is playin' wif da mickey


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

T-unit checking in. Just got back from SoCal. 
Massachusetts SUCKS.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Yeah...California rules. I like New England much less after spending time in the Southwest....


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

90 degrees and not a DROP of humidity.
Plus the fact that I saw every exotic supercars produced currently on this planet. I have bruises on the back of my skull from the wife smacking me for almost driving off the road drooling over said cars.


----------



## theprimalsoup (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Travis man?! Whats up. It been a long time. You think MA is bad, come down to NC. The past week its been 100+ and humid as balls. Im comin up to MA in a week two. I still owe you a case of Yuengling for that cam install.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

NICE! Hit me up when you get up here.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Got my HKK short runner intake, and also a fuel rail.....
.....Steve, the day is coming soon.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

YEP!!!
Just got done swapping out a master cylinder and bleeding the brakes in my scirocco with a buddy of mine...in a parking lot...at a community college...with a few tools, brute force, and a ton of ignorance.
...I made it home.

Scirocco Mishaps to Date:
Clutch Cable Replacement on Cross Bronx - CHECK
Engine Overheating in Downtown Bronx - CHECK
Master cylinder swap in parking lot - CHECK
Brake Bleeding in parking lot - CHECK
V-belts in parking lot - CHECK
Powersteering Pulley in parking lot - CHECK
Exhaust Rigging in parking lot - CHECK
that's all I can think of off the top of my head...GOD I LOVE THIS CAR!!!











_Modified by Pagano at 9:31 PM 7-28-2005_


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Welcome to the world of a Mk1. Between the parts falling off and the odd noises, they're a great car to own.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_YEP!!!
Just got done swapping out a master cylinder and bleeding the brakes in my scirocco with a buddy of mine...in a parking lot...at a community college...with a few tools, brute force, and a ton of ignorance.
...I made it home.

Scirocco Mishaps to Date:
Clutch Cable Replacement on Cross Bronx - CHECK
Engine Overheating in Downtown Bronx - CHECK
Master cylinder swap in parking lot - CHECK
Brake Bleeding in parking lot - CHECK
V-belts in parking lot - CHECK
Powersteering Pulley in parking lot - CHECK
Exhaust Rigging in parking lot - CHECK
that's all I can think of off the top of my head...GOD I LOVE THIS CAR!!!








_Modified by Pagano at 9:31 PM 7-28-2005_

Did you read the directions on how to do all that?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (tdogg74)*

thats your roll


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

you ever gonna answer my PM????


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Did you read the directions on how to do all that?










Here's all the damn directions he needs...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_you ever gonna answer my PM????

send it again...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (DonL)*

That picture is a WICKED PISSA don...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Steve, can you pass me a beeaaah...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

I left em out in the caaaaaaaaaaah...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

I think a few more ppl need to be fired from this forum...


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I think a few more ppl need to be fired from this forum...

did i ever get rehired....i offered my ex's number and she is really easy and has big boobs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (toooofastforu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toooofastforu* »_
did i ever get rehired....i offered my ex's number and she is really easy and has big boobs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Totally
You're def hired back...Travis...he's on a bit of probation...


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Totally
You're def hired back...Travis...he's on a bit of probation...

awsome....thanks cause i need this job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
appartenly i wasnt all there well about 1130 i went out to eat and my boss's friend was sittin behind me and yea.....i said **** i wasnt supposed to say....so i am prolly goin to be unemployed on monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
go me.......thank god i have a party tomorrow night


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (toooofastforu)*

we never saw a picture of the boobs though, and you never did say which person on your myspace she was...
i denounce you to mail room b!tch


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (purplejettahondaeater)*

someone just got a promotion!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Hey...
Anyone want to change this from a GTG to a beer/wine/liquor festival and a cookoff?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Well....I only do Italian food....and red wine....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

Dude...I GOT IT.....we'll do it in teams.....Steve and I can be Iron Chef Italian......we'll get some Canadians to be Iron Chef French, and if any Asians would like to step forward with their cuisine, we can really round it out.
Although....since we created it, we'll have to judge it as well....which may not prove to be very favorable to the other contestants....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

I think the term "landslide" comes to mind


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

for a bit of VW related..ness...
should it be team German...or Team Mexico?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

Yeah, we can throw that in for good measure.....I think we have some Mexicans running around here, I can grab 'em off the street....


----------



## JeffMk4 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

WHEN DID THIS GREAT FORUM START AND WHERE DO WE MEET!


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (VW97Jetta)*

Ill bring Team Smut up.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (JeffMk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffMk4* »_WHEN DID THIS GREAT FORUM START AND WHERE DO WE MEET!

It started when me, Steve, and Dustin got bored.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (JeffMk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffMk4* »_WHEN DID THIS GREAT FORUM START AND WHERE DO WE MEET!

8:22 PM 5-5-2005
it says right there on the first post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

the where part is still getting worked out i believe....


----------



## JeffMk4 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

i c But still a good gtg. I cant wait! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

don't know what page this is one...but its a


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (JediKGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JediKGB* »_don't know what page this is one...but its a 









yummmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

I have the Guinness glasses with the toucan and tortoise. I know there are more, just have to find them at the bar.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

haha I love uhm.."borrowing" glasses from bars, its wonderful, now my shelves are stocked with only pint glasses so I dont have to worry about my beer spilling over =D


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

so i guess this plan sorta went the way of the dodo?










_Modified by JediKGB at 12:09 PM 8-19-2005_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

What's a GTG


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_What's a GTG

I think he's talking baout the 2.0 GTG that we had last weekend. Not many people showed...which is odd because this thread is so rediculously long.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Ok, the GTG has Officially been called off for this year, due in part to the fact I'm selling everything. See the linky in my sig for details.
Hopefully things work out and we're able to pull this off next year. Still gotta get the damn outdoor kitchen/bar finished too.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

BUMP for the GTG finally "officially" getting cancelled.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

this gtg was simply a scheme to get a buncha people in one spot to do all the work on dana's car bump


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Dana's car is never going to run again.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (_Scirocco20v)*

Dammit


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Update:
Dana's car does run again. Well....sorta. It turns out that just buying another car is really the easiest way to fix things. Picked up a 2004.5 Jetta GLI 1.8T yesterday, in black. It's a nice car, and should make a great daily driver if it doesn't break. Now, once I decide to get the other Jetta running again, I think I'll sell it..
I checked out the GTI337/20th/GLI Forum last night, and I think I'll stick around here. I felt my IQ slipping after spending 15 minutes in there.


----------



## G60VENTO (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

BEAKER ahahahahahaha







And page 2 ownage....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (G60GOLF)*

Beaker? And we're on like page 13 dude.....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Well, the lowly hyped, secretive, pre-planning GTG/"tech day" was almost a success, including a 9 hour clutch job. Had good weather yesterday, and we learned that Travis' car sucks to work on....and that ECS Tuning didn't provide 6 of the 12 flywheel bolts. The video is pretty funny, though. The other humorous part is that 3 of the 5 people there don't even currently drive 2.0L's.
And remember kids, when making lasagna, let it congeal before cutting.
So....now that we have a better idea of how to host one of these, the board (me and Steve) feels that next year will be a great success. Now...if we can just decide on a location.....
Pics to follow as soon as I get motivated enough to put them on my computer.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2267952


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Well, the lowly hyped, secretive, pre-planning GTG/"tech day" was almost a success, including a 9 hour clutch job. Had good weather yesterday, and we learned that Travis' car sucks to work on....and that ECS Tuning didn't provide 6 of the 12 flywheel bolts. The video is pretty funny, though. The other humorous part is that 3 of the 5 people there don't even currently drive 2.0L's.
And remember kids, when making lasagna, let it congeal before cutting.
So....now that we have a better idea of how to host one of these, the board (me and Steve) feels that next year will be a great success. Now...if we can just decide on a location.....
Pics to follow as soon as I get motivated enough to put them on my computer. 

only reason that job started was cause i had to push all ur arses to get motivated... if you want anythign done with these guys... before you ask, figure out how u going to get them motivated! 

on the other note... it was a fun day... i dont remember laughing so hard in some time...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2267952

Ya, hey, I already started a post on this.....


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

yeah, that gtg was pretty entertaining.. funny part was that I did the least amount of work and I was the one with the bloody knuckles!







although I did have an idea that spawned the whole process of getting the nut off the axle, so I guess I did accomplish something








makes me feel bad about my golf though.. I miss that damn thing! I need to get it up and running again for sure








(Nice meeting you guys! I was the guy with all the piercings and the s4)
jeff.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_
(Nice meeting you guys! I was the guy with all the piercings and the s4)
jeff. 

figured as much since u were the only one i didnt really know there


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_yeah, that gtg was pretty entertaining.. funny part was that I did the least amount of work and I was the one with the bloody knuckles!







although I did have an idea that spawned the whole process of getting the nut off the axle, so I guess I did accomplish something








makes me feel bad about my golf though.. I miss that damn thing! I need to get it up and running again for sure








(Nice meeting you guys! I was the guy with all the piercings and the s4)
jeff. 

We can have a GTG to get your Golf running....even if it is a VR....


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

yeah... we dont discriminate against non-2.0 owners


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

well, my golf needs ALOT of tlc.. basically a shell up rebuild is what it needs. the motor uses more oil than gas, it needs paint, and the interior needs to go to the dump cause its all moudly (damn leaky hatch in the summer)


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Slayer)*

How 'bout we just throw some turbos in the Audi instead.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

ummm.. how about a turbo in ur car


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Alright....due to the overwhelming demand for pictures, here they are...un-resized:
Some of Travis' stickers:








Another sticker and his ****ty front brakes:








The mighty R 2.0L....








....wicked pissa
The man, the myth.....Tiddle:








An action photo of Tiddle:








Tiddle's non-congealed lasagna:








Tiddle's hood scoop via a sawzall:








Flywheel cleaner:








Maverick's cupcakes (yes, they were good):








Tiddle's Golf, and my MKIII (anyone wanna buy it):








Formulating a game plan...for a few hours:








Still formulating, mulling over, and debating:








Jeff's fingers after lending a "helping hand":








Maverick's Golf:








Jeff's S4, Steve's Scirocco, and part of my GLI:








Travis' idea of work clothes....a white turtleneck and Eddie Bauer jeans:








Steve taking a short nap after putting the new clutch on:








And this is how much my driveway sucks:








Part 2:










_Modified by VW97Jetta at 4:58 PM 10-31-2005_


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Too bad I had to work, Travis' clutch would have been done in 2 hours not 5 or 6 drunken ones. Although, I might have just sat back and laughed.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (_Scirocco20v)*

I was videotaping....there's some good **** there, dude.....


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

nice! now i know there are more pics than that!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

I'm giving myself a pat on the back for this quote:
...in an effort to divert travis' attention
"Wow thats a big plane!"
(Travis turns his head to look)
"TRAVIS! FOCUS ...work on the car!"
"sorry"


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

In reflection....
I really had a good time yesterday.....minus the whole working on my f*cking piece of **** transmission.
I have those pictures of the extension I sheared via my massive gorrilla strength. Granted, I have to figure out how to get them from my camrea to the computer.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I'm giving myself a pat on the back for this quote:
...in an effort to divert travis' attention
"Wow thats a big plane!"
(Travis turns his head to look)
"TRAVIS! FOCUS ...work on the car!"
"sorry"

i remember that... it was hollarious! it was one of those small private prop planes!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Ok....we need a date for next year....I'm thinking the end of August, since I'll be done with all my cycling training by then.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (G60GOLF)*

hmm...we could put your swaybar in that day


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG (Pagano)*

This post deserves a bump


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (sicrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sicrado* »_let's make a rule... no AEG's and i'm in

HA HAAA Mines an AZG!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

okay - and another new rule - No Smartasses except those who were grandfathered in.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: THE OFFICIAL 2.0L FORUM GTG ([email protected])*

It's gonna be a good one this year....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_okay - and another new rule - No Smartasses except those who were grandfathered in.










Just statin the facts....o and i dont like bein beat with large canes


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im still waiting for the video of the shirtless dancing fool to make it to Google video.......


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Im still waiting for the video of the shirtless dancing fool to make it to Google video.......

I keep forgetting about that.....it was great.....

_Quote, originally posted by *Stevie* »_
okay - and another new rule - No Smartasses except those who were grandfathered in.

We'll work on the guest list a bit later on....


----------

